
Four Reasons Why Big Companies Neither Innovate nor Get Disrupted - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.ideafaktory.com/disruption/
======
phjesusthatguy3
Original title is "4 Reasons Big Companies Don’t Innovate…or Get Disrupted"

If the HN headline is being edited, it really should be "Four Reasons Why Big
Companies Neither Innovate nor Get Disrupted"

